# Alimentacion simple para amplificadores operacionales



## j02p22 (Ago 30, 2008)

en electronica soy muy poco conocedor y es por esto que no entiendo la manera de alimentar con una fuente simplelos amplificador operacionales si la mayoria de ellos son de alimentacion simetrica, es decir si necesito alimentar un operacional con una pila o simplemente con unos de esos adaptadores comerciales ¿como hago?

agradeceria la mayor cantidad de información que puedan darme y si es posible planos o enlaces gracias, me sera de gran ayuda.

NOTA: necesito alimentar el integrado para un preamplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Busca en el foro "fuente virtual"

Aqui un ejemplo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12610


----------



## DannyR (Feb 26, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca en el foro "fuente virtual"
> 
> Aqui un ejemplo
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12610



En éstos casos de que se utiliza una fuente comun con "tierra virtual" para el funcionamiento del  amplificador operacional, ¿Se debe emplear fuentes distintas? digo para por ejemplo, el caso de un filtro pasabajos y un amplificador? o se puede emplear la misma fuente para los dos circuitos?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2014)

El asunto es que el amplificador no dará más voltaje que el que lo alimenta, si se usa para audio se requiere un voltaje negativo, para corregir eso se tiene que introducir un voltaje que eleve la señal al rango de alimentación, para eliminar esta constante se emplea un capacitor entre las salidas que van a ir referidas a tierra.
La forma común es usar un divisor resistivo para generar un voltaje de V/2 y emplearlo en la polarización, eso basta en la mayoría de los casos, otra si se necesita una menor impedancia es usar un operacional como buffer al divisor para mejorar la estabilidad, todos los voltajes dentro del circuito pasan al buffer como si este fuese tierra y el voltaje de tierra se considera como negativo, excepto para las salidas y entradas al circuito, ahí tierra sigue siendo tierra y un capacitor debe separar las señales, el resto del circuito puede trabajar en continua sin separar con capacitores mientras el corrimiento por el offset (una desviación de voltaje que sufren los operacionales) no sea muy grande.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> En éstos casos de que se utiliza una fuente comun con "tierra virtual" para el funcionamiento del  amplificador operacional, ¿Se debe emplear fuentes distintas? digo para por ejemplo, el caso de un filtro pasabajos y un amplificador? o se puede emplear la misma fuente para los dos circuitos?



¿ Esquema de lo que quieres conectar (Transformador/fuentes) ?


----------



## DannyR (Feb 26, 2014)

Estos dos simples circuitos a un transformador de 17v rectificados - 2A. Los circuitos conectados (En paralelo) por las dudas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2014)

Puesdes acoplar todo directamente:
Positivo con Positivo
GND con GND (Negativo)


*Pero:*
Puedes tener un ruido a golpe al encender el aparato
Puedes tener una que otra oscilación por estar todo conectado a la misma fuente de +12V.

Esto último se soluciona desacoplando el positivo del previo del positivo del positivo del amplificador.
Alimentas el previo a través de una resistencia de 220Ω y agregas un electrolítico de 470uF en paralelo al cerámico (Ya existente) de 0,1uF


----------



## DannyR (Feb 26, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puesdes acoplar todo directamente:
> Positivo con Positivo
> GND con GND (Negativo)
> 
> ...



Esto funciona para desacoplar cualquier amplificador? por ejemplo si en lugar de conectar el tda2003 conecto el tda1562 funcionaria bien tambien? obviamente con un transformador de mas amperios


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Esto funciona para desacoplar cualquier amplificador? por ejemplo si en lugar de conectar el tda2003 conecto el tda1562 funcionaria bien tambien? obviamente con un transformador de mas amperios



*Sip*, sería lo mismo.

La resistencia "*Siempre" se coloca en serie con el previo*


----------



## DannyR (Feb 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo! creo que quedo mas que claro, solo quiero aclarar sobre este juego de palabras que pusite 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto último se soluciona desacoplando "el positivo del previo del positivo del positivo del amplificador".


 Esta de mas un positivo?  es para aclararlo mejor, la resistencia va en serie a la entrada positiva del amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> . . . .   Esta de mas un positivo?  es para aclararlo mejor, la resistencia va en serie a la entrada positiva del amplificador



 ¿ Que dice aquí: ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . La resistencia "*Siempre" se coloca en serie con el previo*



Desde la fuente de alimentación salen los 12VCC al amplificador.
Desde allí una resistencia.
El otro extremo de la resistencia al previo


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola, el Amplificador Operacional OP07 ó su reemplazo mas moderno el OP177 se puede utilizar con fuente simple de 5V ? estuve buscando informacion pero solo salen diagramas con fuente partida de +-15V 

gracias de antemano! saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2015)

Subí el diagrama que emplearías para él


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2015)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola, el Amplificador Operacional OP07 ó su reemplazo mas moderno el OP177 se puede utilizar con fuente simple de 5V ? estuve buscando informacion pero solo salen diagramas con fuente partida de +-15V
> 
> gracias de antemano! saludos



¿ Datasheet de los operacionales ?

Casi cualquier operacional puede trabajar con fuente simple, depende si es factible o no del caso particular. 

¿ Circuito/Esquema/Diagrama/Algo ?


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 17, 2015)

Se puede hacer una tierra virtual como con cualquier otro  operacional para llevarlo de dual supply a single supply, pero hay que  tener cuidado con los rangos de entrada y salida (input voltage range y  output voltage swing) que seguramente no son rail-to-rail (no llegan a 0 ni a 5V):
http://www.analog.com/library/analogDialogue/archives/29-3/consider.html
o
http://www.analog.com/library/analogDialogue/cd/vol29n3.pdf#page=3

Pero además hay otra cuestión que es la performance del operacional, que depende del rango de alimentación (V+ - V-). Ejemplo, la ganancia de lazo abierto cae con el rango de alimentación (figura de http://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-documentation/data-sheets/OP177.pdf)






Y todas las especificaciones (offset, corrientes de polarización, CMRR, ruido, etc) están especificadas con un solo rango de alimentación.

El OPA277 por ejemplo especifica no solo para +/-15V sino que hay alguna data para +/-2V. http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/sbos079a/sbos079a.pdf
(Prestar atención a la columna condition de las tablas).

Así que bueno, dependerá de tu aplicación que tan aceptable es la degradación de performance (y si es conocida o no, a lo mejor no degrada tanto pero habría que medirlo), suponiendo que no haya problemas con rangos de entrada/salida.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola en archivo adjunto envio el datasheet del OP07 , circuito no tengo porque no encontre ningun ejemplo con fuente simple, lo que estoy tratando de hacer es amplificar la señal del LM35 (sensor de temperatura) de 0 a 5V con ese integrado ( o el OP177 que es lo mismo un poco mejorado) si me pueden guiar un poco asi trato de simular el circuito en proteus y lo subo


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2015)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola en archivo adjunto envio el datasheet del OP07 , circuito no tengo porque no encontre ningun ejemplo con fuente simple, lo que estoy tratando de hacer es amplificar la señal del LM35 (sensor de temperatura) de 0 a 5V con ese integrado ( o el OP177 que es lo mismo un poco mejorado) si me pueden guiar un poco asi trato de simular el circuito en proteus y lo subo
> 
> 
> gracias



*NO* puedes amplificar una señal *hasta 5V* con una fuente de *solo 5V*


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2015)

Con un amplificador rail to rail te puedes aproximar, pero algo perderás siempre.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 17, 2015)

gracias por las respuestas estuve leyendo sobre lo de hacer una tierra virtual que dijo Ardogan, y encontre que se puede hacer con 2 resistencias de igual valor y sacar la masa virtual del punto medio, pero no me cierra en la cabeza como tendria que hacer las conexiones al AO, será asi ? :  el +12 al Vin del OP07 y el punto medio al -Vin del OP07 ?   pero en ese caso no tendria  12V en +Vin y 6V en -Vin ?? no me cierra


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2015)

Pon un esquema que me pierdo.
Normalmente/en muchas ocasiones el integrado del operacional no tiene gnd, así que se conecta +V a 5V, -V a 0V y ya está. La masa la sacas de dos resistencias, de un potenciómetro o de una resistencia y un zener, eso no es problema.
Yo he hecho muchos circuitos sin fuente simétrica, la inmensa mayoría.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 18, 2015)

ilcapo dijo:


> ... de hacer una tierra virtual que dijo Ardogan, y encontre que se puede hacer con 2 resistencias de igual valor y sacar la masa virtual del punto medio, pero no me cierra en la cabeza como tendria que hacer las conexiones al AO, será asi ? :  el +12 al Vin del OP07 y el punto medio al -Vin del OP07 ?   pero en ese caso no tendria  12V en +Vin y 6V en -Vin ?? no me cierra



Buscar single supply operational amplifier design, sale por ejemplo:

http://exa.unne.edu.ar/ingenieria/p...licacion/Texas/sloa030 single supp op amp.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slyt189/slyt189.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00682c.pdf
http://www.ieee.li/pdf/essay/single_supply_op_amp_design.pdf


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 18, 2015)

Que tan preciso quieres ser? el típico LM358 está pensado para operaciones con una fuente simple, y lo mejor, la entrada llega al riel negativo y la salida también llega a voltajes bastante bajos (5mV) el único problema es que no lograrás 5V en la salida alimentado solo con 5V, típicamente pierde al rededor de 1,5V en la salida, yo lo soluciono agregando solo una alimentación con un voltaje superior y una protección con un zener para cuando los voltajes exceden la alimentación del microcontrolador.

Por ejemplo, este circuito lo usé para medir la corriente de un motor usando un MSP430 alimentado a 3,6V


Si quieres más precisión tienes que conseguir un RRIO como un OPA333, pero nota que un LM35 no es tan preciso como para matarse tanto, 0,5ºC son 5mV lo que está en el rango del mínimo para el LM358 así que ya entraría en margen de error aún sin amplificar.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 18, 2015)

bueno gracias a todos por los comentarios y sugerencias, al final me decidi en hacerlo como dice NUyel con el LM358. Pero igualmente lo pude resolver con el OP07 asi que subo el circuito en proteus por si le sirve a alguien. Fijense en el circuito que pasa algo muy curioso o por lo menos yo no tengo idea porqué pasa lo que pasa pero funciona. A lo mejor ustedes que conocen mas de AO lo pueden explicar yo soy muy novato, pensé que era algun error del Proteus pero lo implementé fisicamente esperando que se recaliente y se queme pero funciona de maravilla. Segun lo que veo en el circuito en la pata -Vin  la tension varia automatica y proporcionalmente en funcion de la tension que quiero amplificar haciendo que el AO pueda amplificar todo el rango que necesitaba, y esto no es lo mas curioso lo que me intrigó mas es que llega al 0V porque esa regulacion automatica hace que en ese momento en -Vin tengamos un valor negativo !  (si pongo -Vin  a masa no lo hace, no llega al 0 y se clava en 2V aprox) 


En el circuito puse un potenciometro en lugar del LM35 para mayor claridad


----------

